# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Der König ist tot

## Enrico

König Bhumibol ist mit 88 Jahren gestorben




Leider ist mir beim Anpinnen an die Startseite ein Fehler unterlaufen. Deshalb der neue Thread zu dem Thema.

----------


## Erwin

Ich hatte vorher in diesem Thread u.a. ein Bild gepostet, das den Uhrenturm in Trang zeigte, mit abgehängten Könisbildern. Ich habe gerade mit einer Schwägerin aus Trang telefoniert, sie sagt, diese oder ähnliche Bilder seien dort wieder angebracht worden, nachdem erst der Regoerungssprecher, dann Prayuth in einer Fernsehansprache gesagt habe, die Regioerung habe nie angeordnet, dass Königsbilder entfernt werden sollten.
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

*UN-Vollversammlung würdigt den verstorbenen König*
Von: Redaktion DER FARANG | 29.10.16

BANGKOK/NEW YORK: In einer Sondersitzung ehrte die Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nationen (UN) am Freitag den verstorbenen König Bhumibol Adulyadej.

Generalsekretär Ban Ki-moon, Peter Thomson als Präsident der Generalversammlung und fünf regionale Vorsitzende würdigten die selbstlosen Leistungen des Monarchen in seiner 70-jährigen Herrschaft zur Verbesserung des Lebensunterhalts der thailändischen Bevölkerung.

Ban Ki-moon lobte den König als visionären Führer und für seinen humanitären Einsatz, er habe zu allen Zeiten politische Unruhen und Krisen stabilisiert. Sein Engagement für eine nachhaltige Entwicklung des Landes sei im Jahr 2006 mit dem „UN Human Development Lifetime Achievement Award“ ausgezeichnet worden. Der Generalsekretär sprach der königlichen Familie und dem thailändischen Volk sein tiefes Beileid für den Tod des geliebten und verehrten Königs aus.

Thailands UN-Botschafter Veerachai Plasai dankte den Vereinten Nationen und den Vertretern der Länder für die Ehrung des Königs. Dieser habe während seiner gesamten Herrschaft unermüdlich zum Wohle der Bevölkerung und zur Verbesserung des Status Thailands als unterentwickeltes Land gewirkt. Über 4.000 geförderte Projekte seien dem König zu verdanken.

----------


## Erwin

Ich war nur ganz wenige Tage in Bangkok, sah aber überall Zeichen der Trauer.

Als ich in Chaengwattana zum Central ging, war das Geschäft noch geschlossen, es war 10 vor 11 Uhr, ca. 100 Menschen warteten draußen, alle in Schwarz bzw. Schwarzweiß, 2-3 Personen trugen buntere Kleidung, aber am linken Ärmel war dann  eine schwarze Schleife befestigt. Im Central selbst konnte man diese schwarzen Schleifen kostenlos bekommen. 

In vielen Geschäften war die sonst bunte Reklame jetzt schwarz. Bei 7-11 etwa hatte es innen immer eine farbige Werbung für die verschiedenen Eissorten gegeben, die waren jetzt schwarz.
In Chaengwattana hatte man zwar die früheren Riesenbilder des Königs (und der Königin) entfernt, das war, wie mein dort lebender Sohn meinte, gut 48 Stunden nach dem Tod des Königs geschehen. Aber an mehreren Stellen hatte man neue Königsbilder mit Symbolen der Trauer aufgestellt.

Die Trauer vieler Thais scheint mir echt zu sein. Meine Schwiegertochter etwa will 1 Jahr lang schwarze Kleidung tragen.

----------


## Enrico

Quelle Facebook

----------


## Robert

Hat man seit seinem Tod eigentlich mal irgendetwas von seiner Frau gehört?

----------


## Enrico

Sie hat natürlich an der Zeremonie teilgenommen.

----------

